# John Cleese, the london his belief's created



## billc (Apr 21, 2011)

In this article at Pajamasmedia.com, it looks at former Monty Python star and comedic actor and pitchman, John Cleese, and the  way he is complaining about London and how it doesn't feel like london anymore.  His belief systems probably went a long way to creating that feeling.

http://pajamasmedia.com/eddriscoll/...f-identity-at-the-dawn-of-the-21st-century-2/

From the article:

Cleese also spoke about the shift in British attitudes away from a &#8220;middle-class culture&#8221; and the emergence of a &#8220;yob culture&#8221;.
 He said: &#8220;There were disadvantages to the old culture, it was a bit stuffy and it was more sexist and more racist. But it was an educated and middle-class culture. Now it&#8217;s a yob culture. The values are so strange.&#8221;
 He added that he preferred living in Bath to London because the capital no longer felt &#8220;English&#8221;.
 &#8220;London is no longer an English city which is why I love Bath,&#8221; he said. &#8220;That&#8217;s how they sold it for the Olympics, not as the capital of England but as the cosmopolitan city. I love being down in Bath because it feels like the England that I grew up in.&#8221;​ It is certainly true that London explicitly sold the Olympics on the fact that the city, while less pleasant than Paris in every conceivable way, was multicultural. And while there are many positive things about cosmopolitan London &#8211; a dark-skinned Frenchman once told me that London was paradise because nowhere in France could he go about his business without fearing his skin colour might cause some problem &#8211; it is certainly not English in the way that Bath still is.
 And Bath is English in a particularly liberal way, in the same way, I suppose, that Monty Python was. In fact, one of the strange things about immigration and enforced diversity is that it destroys the very things that liberals love about this country &#8211; its egalitarianism, its secularism (including the ability to laugh about religion), an unarmed police, a public willingness to pool resources to pay for publicly owned libraries, arts services, education and health care. Personally, being a latte-sipping European girly-man, I quite like those things, and yet they are slipping away (could _Life of Brian_ even be made today? I&#8217;m not too sure).


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 30, 2011)

As he hasn't lived here for years who cares what he thinks, he doesn't pay taxes here so what he has to say about London etc is irrelevant. Bath is 'upper class' and posh hardly representative.


----------



## yorkshirelad (Apr 30, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> As he hasn't lived here for years who cares what he thinks, he doesn't pay taxes here so what he has to say about London etc is irrelevant. Bath is 'upper class' and posh hardly representative.


 QFT! He's better off away from Blighty. The whole place is a mess!


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 30, 2011)

yorkshirelad said:


> QFT! He's better off away from Blighty. The whole place is a mess!


 
A sweeping and bitter generalisation. To denigrate a whole country full of good people is pointless and just because your life here wasn't to your satisfaction doesn't mean the rest of us are unhappy with life here besides whatever is wrong here we aren't cowardly enough to wish to leave it to other people to sort out. if you have been here yesterday you would have realised that, to hear a nation belting out 'Jerusalem' along with the congregation in Westminster Abbey was humbling. To watch the Asians in Southall dancing in brilliant costunes in the street,, the Scots in Edinburgh, the Welsh, and the Irish in Northern Ireland, street parties everywhere, a million people on the Mall, Hyde Park and outside Buck House was wonderful. No, we aren't perfect, there's things that need fixing but, sir, it's not for you to criticise us anymore, you turned your back on us. We are of no concern to you and we don't denigrate your country so as my mother used to say 'if you can't say anything nice..............


----------



## yorkshirelad (Apr 30, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> you turned your back on us. We are of no concern to you and *we don't denigrate your country*


 
I take it that you will not be partaking in any discussions/debates that involve the US then? Good!

[/quote]so as my mother used to say 'if you can't say anything nice..............[/quote]

Seems like a very wise lady. You should've learned from her, or at least practise what you preach!


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 30, 2011)

Whoa, there, folks!  Let's try to keep things friendly, huh?


----------



## yorkshirelad (Apr 30, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> to hear a nation belting out 'Jerusalem' along with the congregation in Westminster Abbey was humbling. quote]
> 
> Jerusalem is quite simply gobbledigook!Just read the lyrics:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 30, 2011)

Gobbledigook?!

Poetic, aye.  Nonsense, no.

Now you won't get me defending religious attitudes clothed in music but what Jerusalem is about is aspiring to a spiritual state of being in the soul whilst working tirelessly to bring about an improvement of the common lot in the physical world.

And I didn't respond to the original OP because ... well, you can guess that it involves the poster taking 2 + 2 and getting a number that does not equal 4.  I didn't want to encourage any more posts along the same lines (we have enough psedu-political drivel here as it is) so I left it well alone ... but it floated back up to the surface regardless :lol:.


----------



## yorkshirelad (Apr 30, 2011)

The hymn is absolute nonsense!


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 30, 2011)

The cake is a lie!


----------



## Carol (Apr 30, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> The cake is a lie!



Did someone leave the cake out in the rain again?


----------



## granfire (Apr 30, 2011)

Carol said:


> Did someone leave the cake out in the rain again?



I think your fox ate it...


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't denigrate the United States, I've never said it was rubbish or a bad place, in fact despite what you think I rarely comment at all about the States. 

It doesn't matter a fig what you think about Jerusalem, it matters to those who also sang 'I vow to thee my country' Sneer all you like, water off a duck's back I assure you as far as I'm concerned, you've just confirmed all my orignial thoughts about coming back here but I'd be interested in what you think gives you the right to sneer, laugh and generally dispise the British. It* is* cowardly to leave a country saying it's pants and then criticise it from afar, stay and fight for what you believe in or leave and start a new life afresh leaving the old one behind, don't mix them both up.

When in many countries at this moment in time, tens of thousands are standing outside their 'rulers' palaces demanding they stand down, we have tens of thousands standing outside Buckingham Palace waiting for newly weds to appear on a balcony so they can say 'ah' when they kiss. 
You can lump the whole of the UK in together but you have no idea what life is like in Mawnan Smith in Cornwall, Hawes in North Yorks, Brigg in Lincs, Weathersfield in Essex or anywhere else these days, you'd have everyone think it's all doom gloom and ee by gum.

I was there yesterday, I talked to a great many people in the course of what I was doing, you are kicking these people in the teeth with your sneering, they wouldn't live anywhere else but here. And believe me it's not the worse place in the world to live.

It may be 'fashionable' these days to be cynical, world weary and generally hard nosed, it's not my style, I prefer to keep my humanity. And yes it was humbling to talk to the British public yesterday, they love their country despite or maybe even because of it's faults. The British lion may be getting on a bit, it may be asleep but if you wake it, it still has teeth. 

If anyone was watching the Royal Wedding yesterday, if they noticed the Household Cavalry, the chaps in the dark blue tunics riding escort? One of those troopers is the sniper with the longest distance kill. the officer who took Harry's hat in the abbey lost his leg and comrades in Afghan, the uniform William was wearing was Irish Guards currently serving in Afghan, the Guard at Buck Hourse were Welsh Guards, who took heavy losses including their CO in Afghan, other Guards include the Scots Guards who lost one of theirs, Staff Sgt. Cameron last week a year after he was gravely wounded in Afghan. All of the soldiers and airmen lining the route have served in Afghan and while many including many service people believe we shouldn't be in Afghan there is tremendous support for our troops, we are proud of them. We are proud that despite being bombed by a great many people including the renegade IRA who have just declared they are starting another bombing campaign against us ( they blew up a police officer the other week) no one will get us down. On the whole you know, things aren't that bad here, sure things could be better on the whole, all things taken into considration, we aren't a mess at all, we are what we've always been, just us.
Lastly, scoff at 'Jerusalem' all you like but it was chosen by Andrew Howarth's parents for his funeral in September, he was 20 and died serving his country in Afghan , remember that when you sneer. people still considr this a country worth dying for, and definitely worth living for.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 30, 2011)

yorkshirelad said:


> Tez3 said:
> 
> 
> > to hear a nation belting out 'Jerusalem' along with the congregation in Westminster Abbey was humbling. quote]
> ...


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 30, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> yorkshirelad said:
> 
> 
> > You don't know for certain that Jesus didn't travel to England. I have read he very well may have... given he existed. LOL
> ...


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 30, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> It may be 'fashionable' these days to be cynical, world weary and generally hard nosed, it's not my style, I prefer to keep my humanity. And yes it was humbling to talk to the British public yesterday, they love their country despite or maybe even because of it's faults. The British lion may be getting on a bit, it may be asleep but if you wake it, it still has teeth.



Aye, quite so.  The place is falling apart, the chavs and the drugies are a rising tide and the Empire is a fading memory to our youth.  But is still the place in the world I'd most rather be ... I just wish the economy was a little better and we had a few fewer people crowding the isle.

As an aside, I know it's not my place really to say, other than the 'guiding hand' bit of being a Mentor, but don't fight guys.  Disagree, aye, even argue strongly with your emotions out for all to see.  But, please, don't tear strips off each other.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 30, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> Aye, quite so. The place is falling apart, the chavs and the drugies are a rising tide and the Empire is a fading memory to our youth. But is still the place in the world I'd most rather be ... I just wish the economy was a little better and we had a few fewer people crowding the isle.
> 
> As an aside, I know it's not my place really to say, other than the 'guiding hand' bit of being a Mentor, but don't fight guys. Disagree, aye, even argue strongly with your emotions out for all to see. But, please, don't tear strips off each other.


 
It's alright, I'm not stopping, just wanted to say hi to a couple of friends. I dislike the way MT has become so right wing, and that there are more and more of us who aren't posting because of the aggresive way of posting that has been adopted by some. Too many of the posters I admire aren't posting anymore.
 I fail to see the point of posting up what people think are other countries 'failing's' it's hardly neighbourly nor friendly, it's a turn for the worse as I see it, a sort of one upmanship.

Chavs btw aren't everywhere (didn't see one in Cornwall and I was all over the place, don't have them here either, it's an Essex thing) and we have far less drug addicts than in Victorian times! there are thousands on waiting list to join Guiding and Scouting, as well as Air, Army and Sea Cadets, the Boys and Girls Brigade are thriving, junior choirs, gymnsatics, cheerleading, martial arts and dance groups are increasing, children are playing more sport than ever,  More youngsters are fundraising than ever before, more communities are fighting for their neighbourhoods. Despite what people think crime figures aren't nearly as high as the media would have you think. Look at the UK as a stranger would and it's not nearly as bad as you think it is. The NHS isn't perfect but still the envy of many countries, think what life would be like without it?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 30, 2011)

> I dislike the way MT has become so right wing, and that there are more  and more of us who aren't posting because of the aggresive way of  posting that has been adopted by some. Too many of the posters I admire  aren't posting anymore.



Not much I can do. Can't put a gun to peoples heads and say "post something different". Mentors are supposed to be the leaders, the influence, and all that stuff. Can't make them post either. Something about how if someone posts something in the Study that they disagree with, it's illegal, immoral, impossible or a violation of their oaths as crusty old farts to post anything, anywhere else n all that.  Way I look at it, when the site grinds to a stop, I run out of money, or it becomes a clone of sites I despise, I'll either sell it, or just nuke the database and walk away.

As to Cleese, he hasn't been relevant for years.


----------



## billc (Apr 30, 2011)

I have to ask, are those to the left so easily put off.  I mean, to complain about posts you don't have to read, and say that some won't post here because it is so right wing.  Wow, it is not really an impressive stance I have to say.  I sit here and take loads of, shall we say horse manure, about what I post, and I am still posting.  I guess if you can't stand that others disagree with you, so much that you can't post here, well, what does that say in general about our friends on the left.  They seek to shut down Fox news, they sling the race card if someone chooses to oppose their candidate, they resort to union thuggery rather than speech.  Hmmmm, not impressive even one little bit.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 30, 2011)

I would be interested in knowing what makes you think how endless political postings, on a Martial Arts site, about how righteous the Right is and how heinous the Left is, helps that site?

If politics is what you're interested in, why not vent your views on a politically orientated site?  To do it here is the web equivalent of the kid in the seat behind you playing the "I've got a song that'll get on your nerves" game.

Fronting up the "just ignore me then" defence doesn't really work; as with the annoying kid analogy, it's easier said than done.

In the end, if you know that all you are doing is disrupting the waters, it is simple bad manners.  To then try and place the blame on those you have agitated is reprehensible.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 30, 2011)

billcihak said:


> I have to ask, are those to the left so easily put off.  I mean, to complain about posts you don't have to read, and say that some won't post here because it is so right wing.  Wow, it is not really an impressive stance I have to say.  I sit here and take loads of, shall we say horse manure, about what I post, and I am still posting.  I guess if you can't stand that others disagree with you, so much that you can't post here, well, what does that say in general about our friends on the left.  They seek to shut down Fox news, they sling the race card if someone chooses to oppose their candidate, they resort to union thuggery rather than speech.  Hmmmm, not impressive even one little bit.


I've taken to ignoring the posts and hoping they will go away. It works sometimes, but like it were a train wreck, I have to look sometimes. I took an introduction to criminal justice class, once, and I saw how easy it was for the teacher to get the class in an uproar. I've employed a few of his techniques myself on this site, but it gets boring after a few times for me. I guess, like everyone, I am hoping for a few more dimensions in character. I know they are there.:mst:
Sean


----------



## Tez3 (May 1, 2011)

Right or left wing isn't a problem when they can have a balanced debate. There is no debate going on, it's mere posting up quoted articles designed to cause offence to someone somewhere. No one can be expected to ignore or pass ildly by when one's country is attacked. Nor can we pass by when misinformation is given, it's not just for those who read regularly but if we leave unchallenged so called infomation it can become what passes for truth. 
I've noticed recently that the amount of posts from non Americans is becoming less and less, it was one of the things I loved about here was that international aspect, of being able to swap views with other nationalities. Now we have threads attacking countries for their non American values we are losing that aspect, if they don't post, not just in the Study, but in the martial arts parts too we lose a very special dimension that other martial arts forums don't have. 
The ignore argument doesn't work I'm afraid, it's the equivilant to appeasement. The assumption that if you aren't right you are left doesn't work either, ignorance of how other countries political systems work isn't a good idea if you are going to post up such widesweeping comments about other countries. Thinking Maggie Thatcher was a socialist show a breathtaking lack of political savvy as does thinking comments by John Cleese mean anything, he comes from an extremely privilaged background, went to Public School ( makes him upper class for those that don't know) then Cambridge University, he's never been in the 'real' world I'm afraid.

It's old fashioned debate we need, not attacks on other countries or endless quotes from media types.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 1, 2011)

Yes, old fashioned debate would be nice.  It'd be nice of the 'opposing viewpoints' would stick around, engage in it, and use solid facts to back their positions up.

Instead of the "well piss on em, I'll just go play somewhere else and then come back and complain that no ones posting what I want to read."

Be the change you wish to see.

As to "ignore = appeasement", bollocks.


----------



## Tez3 (May 1, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Yes, old fashioned debate would be nice. It'd be nice of the 'opposing viewpoints' would stick around, engage in it, and use solid facts to back their positions up.
> 
> Instead of the "well piss on em, I'll just go play somewhere else and then come back and complain that no ones posting what I want to read."
> 
> ...


 

I love it when you use that word, my own little contibution lol!

I've had five long weeks in bed (two in hospital) with a pulmonary infection to think about all sorts of things, I've had two weeks after that by the Cornish sea recovering to think even more, mostly I've missed training, I start back this week, slowly at first but at least I'm not wheezing anymore and it's a hell of a way to lose weight. So yes while I was annoyed and didn't post for a bit because of the stupidities of some posts it was also because I have been ill since February and simply not able to tolerate things which upset me so I avoided them.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 1, 2011)

Which is a good thing. Good to hear you're feeling better. I did notice your absence and was beginning to get concerned. 

I had a different weight loss system.....it was my sons mother. She broke my heart and I lost 50 lbs. Sadly, that was over 15 years ago, and I've since found them again, and they brought friends. lol


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 1, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> I love it when you use that word, my own little contibution lol!
> 
> I've had five long weeks in bed (two in hospital) with a pulmonary infection to think about all sorts of things, I've had two weeks after that by the Cornish sea recovering to think even more, mostly I've missed training, I start back this week, slowly at first but at least I'm not wheezing anymore and it's a hell of a way to lose weight. So yes while I was annoyed and didn't post for a bit because of the stupidities of some posts it was also because I have been ill since February and simply not able to tolerate things which upset me so I avoided them.


I think that word has been the bane of Polish people everywhere since bullock and Polack are so similar in rhyme. I sense this is where all the jokes come from. :mst:
Sean


----------



## elder999 (May 1, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Yes, old fashioned debate would be nice.  It'd be nice of the 'opposing viewpoints' would stick around, engage in it, and use solid facts to back their positions up.



Some posters conveniently ignore facts, like the date of the"firstThanksgiving," even when presented with them.....


.......makes them look so much like idiots that calling them that is a complete waste of time. 

Glad you're back and feeling better, Irene;you were missed.


----------



## Tez3 (May 1, 2011)

I did indeed choose to leave as I felt in no condition to put up with the constant stream of right wing 'infomercials' nor with some others agendas. It truly spoils what was here.

So back to the OP, taking the word of John Cheese ( that is indeed his name) on London is like watching Gossip Girl and taking it that is how all Americans live and behave. Bath would indeed be a place he would be comfortable in, he went to Public School near there. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clifton_College, Bath is quite an insular place in fact little changed from the days of Jane Austen. Cleese is a consummate snob of course.
Monty Python was never the first anarchic comedy programme here, there is a tradition of such comedy dating back to the music hall. Programmes such as the Goons, ITMA, Round the Horne, the Goodies etc are in the same vein many older than Monty Python so saying that John Cleese and crew are responsible for the so called change in the country is in itself laughable. London is always as it has been, Cleese however has grown into an old fart sadly reduced to performing in silly TV ads to pay for the alimony for his last wife.


----------



## yorkshirelad (May 1, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> I've had five long weeks in bed (two in hospital) with a pulmonary infection to think about all sorts of things, I've had two weeks after that by the Cornish sea recovering to think even more, mostly I've missed training, I start back this week, slowly at first but at least I'm not wheezing anymore and it's a hell of a way to lose weight.


 
That's why you're in such a bad mood. Don't worry Irene, you're forgiven. I love the post about the Study being Sooooooo right wing, especially when all the leftys thanked you for it. I found that rather ironic.

As for me being cowardly for not staying in England and somehow changing things. I found that rather humourous.....sorry, humorous too. What would you have me do, turned the Golden Mile in Blackpool into Newport Coast? Make the women turn from fours (on a good day) to nines/tens with the wave of a hand? How could I possibly turn Nature's thermostat up a few degrees in the winter? How could I change the tides of Filey to allow constant waves suitable for surfing?

I get the best of Healthcare here. If I get polyps in my decending colon, I'll be in the Hoag within the weeks and the things will be removed. I'll have a private room with cable tv and a menu I can order from whenever. What would happen in Blighty. I'd get a ward bed infested with staph, with the smell of stale poop and disinfectant in the air. i'd get the help of over worked Doctors and nurses that are exhausted. But before all that I'd be put on a waiting list while the polyps matasticized into stage three colon cancer. Gotta love Blighty.

Irene, it's the weather that probably gave you your chest infection. Come over here for a week. You can stay at my place. I know you'll just love the wife's cooking. We eat alot more than beans on toast over here you know! Your chest'll feel a whole lot better and you won't want to go home.


----------



## billc (May 1, 2011)

Yorkshirelad, my mom walked into an emergency room ten years to today, this very day, with difficulty breathing, and a cough that would not go away.  I thought that she needed to get out in the sun more because she seemed so pale as well.  We get into the emergency room, the doctor walks in and asks her if she is always that pale, she jokes, well I'm irish, and the doctor said he married irish and she isn't that pale.  Turns out my mom had stage 4 colon cancer.  The hemoglobin count that she had was 4.7 when it should have been 12-14.  Her body wasn't getting enough oxygen and the coughing was a response to get the oxygen.

The American medical system came through and 10 years, and a trial drug later, she is still around.  I agree with what you say about American medicine, can't speak to the British system.  Let's fix it for those in need, and keep the good parts.


----------



## Tez3 (May 1, 2011)

yorkshirelad said:


> That's why you're in such a bad mood. Don't worry Irene, you're forgiven. I love the post about the Study being Sooooooo right wing, especially when all the leftys thanked you for it. I found that rather ironic.
> 
> As for me being cowardly for not staying in England and somehow changing things. I found that rather humourous.....sorry, humorous too. What would you have me do, turned the Golden Mile in Blackpool into Newport Coast? Make the women turn from fours (on a good day) to nines/tens with the wave of a hand? How could I possibly turn Nature's thermostat up a few degrees in the winter? How could I change the tides of Filey to allow constant waves suitable for surfing?
> 
> ...


 

I have an appallingly bad immune system due to MS, nothing to do with the weather. I receive first class treatment in hospital, NHS of course, it helped me make a quicker recovery, no fears about dirty wards, unhelpful nurses or tired doctors and it didn't cost me a penny. You shouldn't believe all you read or hear you know. 

I'm not in a bad mood at all, just truly fed up with people running down my country as I hope you would be if someone ran down the USA constantly. Both countries have their faults and things that should be changed but why Brits are supposed to be so badly off I don't know. I spent two glorious weeks on Cornish beaches in surroundings that beat the South of France any day ( yes been there as well, been round most of Europe), it may surprise you to know that in North Yorkshire it has also been hot enough for the Med, sat out in the garden today, and will again tomorrow.

I find your running down the UK amusing, you left claiming it untolerable to live here yet can't resist running the UK down, why? It has nothing to do with you anymore, we are nothing to you. You aren't even correct about the circumstances here. To leave something and then complain many times about it is coardly, leave the country physically and leave it mentally too, change your usename, you are no longer a Yorkshire lad. You are an American and should behave as such, Americans who come here, whatever they think of this place, have at least not been rude about it. 

As for food, I'd have to politely decline your wife's cooking which I'm sure is good, I eat kosher.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 1, 2011)

You know, tho' I have said that I would never live in America even if you paid me, YL's description does not paint an off-putting picture .  At least for those that don't 'fall between the cracks' by becoming long-term sick or unemployed.

On the lasses front tho', I must take exception; of course it might just be that our tastes don't run the same.  Catherine Zeta Jones or Jennifer Anniston?  Catherine for me.  Kim Cattrall or Pamela Anderson?  Kim for me.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 1, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> You know, tho' I have said that I would never live in America even if you paid me, YL's description does not paint an off-putting picture .  At least for those that don't 'fall between the cracks' by becoming long-term sick or unemployed.
> 
> On the lasses front tho', I must take exception; of course it might just be that our tastes don't run the same.  Catherine Zeta Jones or Jennifer Anniston?  Catherine for me.  Kim Cattrall or Pamela Anderson?  Kim for me.


I have always been Camp Jennifer.:ultracool


----------



## yorkshirelad (May 1, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> To leave something and then complain many times about it is coardly, .


 How is it cowardly? I compalined about the place enough while I ws there and most people agreed with me. You're funny Irene! Cheer up and stop being a humpy head
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Then again, you live in England, so understand why you're a little grumpy.


----------



## billc (May 1, 2011)

Catherine Zeta Jones, Aniston is so...less than Catherine.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 1, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Catherine Zeta Jones, Aniston is so...less than Catherine.



*Bite your fingers!*:mst:


----------



## billc (May 1, 2011)

I can understand that the beauty that is Catherine can make a lesser soul feel unworthy, which is why someone might embrace the one called Aniston, but fear not, with enough devotion to catherine, one can finally be at peace with their unworthiness.


----------



## Tez3 (May 1, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> You know, tho' I have said that I would never live in America even if you paid me, YL's description does not paint an off-putting picture . At least for those that don't 'fall between the cracks' by becoming long-term sick or unemployed.
> 
> On the lasses front tho', I must take exception; of course it might just be that our tastes don't run the same. Catherine Zeta Jones or Jennifer Anniston? Catherine for me. Kim Cattrall or Pamela Anderson? Kim for me.


 
Depends where you live, I live in a village in the Dales, I'd actually prefer to live in Cornwall but where I live is beautiful I'd just prefer to live in the south being a southerner plus I love being by the sea. We have little crime, air ambulances to whip you off to good hospitals, good pubs, good schools and friendly people. We have two great breweries, cheese makers (a nice bit of Wensleydale, Gromit!) good fishing, a Georgian theatre, good sports facilities and believe it or not the weather isn't bad.

The ladies have little interest for me, however I am surrounded by thousands of brave young soldiers! 

London however is a city, as all cities are it can be overwhelming and inhuman, populated by people of diverse cultures struggling under the pressures of inner city living, it shouldn't be taken as being typical of the UK it's typical of a big city.

This is where I live.


----------



## granfire (May 1, 2011)

Pretty...


I am a closet Welsh girl myself...


----------



## Tez3 (May 1, 2011)

granfire said:


> Pretty...
> 
> 
> I am a closet Welsh girl myself...


 
ah there's lovely! I go down to Wales for martial arts seminars, very nice place, it has it's own government now, and good hospitals etc. 
http://www.wales.com/


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 1, 2011)

billcihak said:


> I can understand that the beauty that is Catherine can make a lesser soul feel unworthy, which is why someone might embrace the one called Aniston, but fear not, with enough devotion to catherine, one can finally be at peace with their unworthiness.


Catherine is fine, but to dis Jennifer and her fans is about the lowest you have sunk. I put a curse on you... May Angelina Jolie convince Catherine's husband to kick her to the curb! Then you will be devoted to just another crazy cuckoldress, if there is such a word. (spell check says no):mst:
Sean


----------



## Carol (May 1, 2011)

A London policeman checks his camera before the wedding...photo from Yahoo News.  Pity he shoots Nikon instead of Canon...(just kidding!)

As urban as London is, it certainly has very human monents. :asian:


----------



## Sukerkin (May 1, 2011)

But the man speaks the truth, *ToD*. 

Also, very friendly are the Welsh ladies you know.  They are more in touch with their Celtic roots than many of us ... I speak from experience :winks: and :blushes:.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 1, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> But the man speaks the truth, *ToD*.
> 
> Also, very friendly are the Welsh ladies you know.  They are more in touch with their Celtic roots than many of us ... I speak from experience :winks: and :blushes:.


The curse is on, Pal.:mst:
Sean


----------



## Sukerkin (May 1, 2011)

:chuckles:  Don't you mean the curse is on NTSC? {yeah, TV format pun attack !}.


----------



## granfire (May 1, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> ah there's lovely! I go down to Wales for martial arts seminars, very nice place, it has it's own government now, and good hospitals etc.
> http://www.wales.com/




Need to dig up my picks from that high school trip to Pembrokeshire....







(no I didn't know how to fly then....)


----------



## yorkshirelad (May 1, 2011)

Carol said:


> A London policeman checks his camera before the wedding...photo from Yahoo News. Pity he shoots Nikon instead of *Glock*
> As urban as London is, it certainly has very human moments. :asian:


 
Fixed that for you!


----------



## yorkshirelad (May 1, 2011)

granfire said:


> Need to dig up my picks from that high school trip to Pembrokeshire....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Look at the dirty, filthy water, and a derelict house with no roof. It's a typical council estate!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 1, 2011)

I see that and all I can think of is 
1- no fricken noisy neighbors for miles and
2- great place to shoot naked models.


----------



## yorkshirelad (May 1, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Depends where you live, I live in a village in the Dales, I'd actually prefer to live in Cornwall but where I live is beautiful I'd just prefer to live in the south being a southerner plus I love being by the sea. We have little crime, air ambulances to whip you off to good hospitals, good pubs, good schools and friendly people. We have two great breweries, cheese makers (a nice bit of Wensleydale, Gromit!) good fishing, a Georgian theatre, good sports facilities and believe it or not the weather isn't bad.
> 
> The ladies have little interest for me, however I am surrounded by thousands of brave young soldiers!
> 
> ...


 
So you live in Beckindale! I didn't realize Emmerdale Farm was still on.


----------



## yorkshirelad (May 1, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I see that and all I can think of is
> 1- no fricken noisy neighbors for miles and
> 2- great place to shoot naked models.


Make sure you bring the models from the US!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 1, 2011)

yorkshirelad said:


> Make sure you bring the models from the US!


I can shoot them in the US. I'll look for some hot English, Irish and Scottish lasses


----------



## yorkshirelad (May 2, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I can shoot them in the US. I'll look for some hot English, Irish and Scottish lasses


 
Irish, yes, and a few of the Welch, but the rest.......uuugghh


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 2, 2011)

I grew up on the Hill's Angels, Dr. Who's companions and Page 3, so I'll respectfully disagree as to the beauty of the ladies of the region.


----------



## mook jong man (May 2, 2011)

You blokes must be on drugs.
Here's a real shiela for you to feast your optic nerves on , Nigella Lawson , and she eats too , not like those anorexic Hollywood sheilas you were raving about that live on nothing but a few lettuce leaves each day.
And check out those cupcakes ..... the ones on the damn plate you preverts.







This is Nigella on Bondi Beach the other week , ok so her choice of swimwear might not be that flash , and it sort of makes her look a bit like a navy clearance diver returning from a mission.
But she is just doing the smart thing and protecting that beautiful English complexion from the harshness of the Australian sun.


----------



## Tez3 (May 2, 2011)

yorkshirelad said:


> Fixed that for you!


 

British Home Office police aren't routinely armed, and when they are it's not Glocks btw it's H&K's. Only the MOD police are an armed force.

MJM, that's not Nigella, that's a Times journalist doing an article for the paper about the 'Burkini', she was mistaken for Nigella by some people on the beach she went on.

Try Pippa Middleton, sister and bridemaid to HRH Duchess of Cambridge.


----------



## mook jong man (May 2, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> British Home Office police aren't routinely armed, and when they are it's not Glocks btw it's H&K's. Only the MOD police are an armed force.
> 
> MJM, that's not Nigella, that's a Times journalist doing an article for the paper about the 'Burkini', she was mistaken for Nigella by some people on the beach she went on.
> 
> Try Pippa Middleton, sister and bridemaid to HRH Duchess of Cambridge.



Was it really ? , over here on tv shows they were saying it was Nigella and they were slagging her off about her taste in beach fashion.
I always thought that photo was a bit weird , like it didn't really look like her figure , based on my own err.... research.

No , you can keep your stick insect women , I'll stay with Nigella , I like my women with a bit of meat on em.

And I don't mean like this either , that's just wrong.
Reminds me of my childhood , I was very lonely and found it hard to make friends. 
Mum and dad used to tie a steak around my neck just to get the dog to play with me. :lol:


----------



## billc (May 2, 2011)

Bob, you said that you should models in the U.s. and you want to shoot them in England, do you at least give them a head start?:shooter:


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 2, 2011)

yorkshirelad said:


> Irish, yes, and a few of the Welch, but the rest.......uuugghh


There a lot of blood from Norge in the north of Britain. Some of them girls are hot.
Sean


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 2, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Bob, you said that you should models in the U.s. and you want to shoot them in England, do you at least give them a head start?:shooter:


5 minute head start, then I whip out the Canon.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 2, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Bob, you said that you should models in the U.s. and you want to shoot them in England, do you at least give them a head start?:shooter:


I thought of a few jokes after reading this.


----------



## billc (May 2, 2011)

At least you are sporting about it Bob.


----------



## yorkshirelad (May 2, 2011)

mook jong man said:


> You blokes must be on drugs.
> Here's a real shiela for you to feast your optic nerves on , Nigella Lawson , and she eats too , not like those anorexic Hollywood sheilas you were raving about that live on nothing but a few lettuce leaves each day.
> And check out those cupcakes ..... the ones on the damn plate you preverts.
> 
> ...


 Posh birds are different! I'm refering to the populace at large.


----------



## yorkshirelad (May 2, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> British Home Office police aren't routinely armed, and when they are it's not Glocks btw it's H&K's. Only the MOD police are an armed force.
> 
> MJM, that's not Nigella, that's a Times journalist doing an article for the paper about the 'Burkini', she was mistaken for Nigella by some people on the beach she went on.
> 
> Try Pippa Middleton, sister and bridemaid to HRH Duchess of Cambridge.


I don't care if they use H&ks, I'm expressing a personal preference and I'm refering to the average Bobby. You're quite quick to spout the exception rather than the rule Tez, in all matters partaining to Blighty. God bless you love.


----------



## Carol (May 2, 2011)

mook jong man said:


> No , you can keep your stick insect women , I'll stay with Nigella , I like my women with a bit of meat on em.



My hero :asian:


----------



## Tez3 (May 3, 2011)

yorkshirelad said:


> I don't care if they use H&ks, I'm expressing a personal preference and I'm refering to the average Bobby. You're quite quick to spout the exception rather than the rule Tez, in all matters partaining to Blighty. God bless you love.


 
The average bobby is still not armed dear boy. I think you will find I'm standing up for my country, I believe Americans call it patriotism? You haven't been here in donkeys and you are biased anyway so I think you may be talking about the exception not I.


----------



## yorkshirelad (May 3, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> *The average bobby is still not armed dear boy.* I think you will find I'm standing up for my country, I believe Americans call it patriotism? You haven't been here in donkeys and you are biased anyway so I think you may be talking about the exception not I.


I know they're not armed, that's my point deary!


----------



## Tez3 (May 3, 2011)

yorkshirelad said:


> I know they're not armed, that's my point deary!


 
It's 'dearie'.


My force is armed however :shooter:


----------



## yorkshirelad (May 3, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> It's 'dearie'.
> 
> 
> My force is armed however :shooter:


 Whatever Deary!


----------



## Tez3 (May 3, 2011)

yorkshirelad said:


> Whatever Deary!


 

Ah the teenager's favourite riposte, witty as ever.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 3, 2011)

enough, or i'll say enough again.


----------



## Tez3 (May 3, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> enough, or i'll say enough again.


 
Waah, he started it! :lisafault:


If you pick on me I'll post up all the endings to all the Doctor Who episodes you haven't seen yet! Have you seen the new Doctor yet btw? If so what do you think?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 3, 2011)

Haven't seen the new guy (11) yet, heard they redid the Daleks. Still working through 10 but liked 9.


----------



## crushing (May 3, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> :chuckles: Don't you mean the curse is on NTSC? {yeah, TV format pun attack !}.


 
*Groan*  That mega hurts!  Maybe you should make it a resolution to not use such puns?  There are better ones, you just have to secam out.  Then you you will increase the horizontal frequency (aka ROFL).


----------



## Tez3 (May 3, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Haven't seen the new guy (11) yet, heard they redid the Daleks. Still working through 10 but liked 9.


 
I've watched every Doctor since the first progamme was shown, dates me that! Without giving anything away the new series seems more sinister, more scary than it has been for a very long time. River Song is back though, if you remember her?

Oh I meant to say as well Elizabeth Sladen aka Sarah Jane died last week after battling cancer, very sad. She had her own series, the Sarah Jane Adventures.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 3, 2011)

Always liked Sladen in Who.  Was good seeing her pop back for a few episodes with 10.  Still trying to figure out who Song is....have a hunch she's the Rani which would be interesting.  I like the 'realism' of the new series, there's a sense of peril in some of those episodes I never felt in the original run.  Monsters still look like guys in rubber suits though.  LOL


----------



## Sukerkin (May 3, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Oh I meant to say as well Elizabeth Sladen aka Sarah Jane died last week after battling cancer, very sad. She had her own series, the Sarah Jane Adventures.



Aye, I was unbelievably saddened by that.  A grown man of my years moved to tears by the passing of an actress struck me as odd, for it was just the same feeling as if she was personally known to me, until I read all the posts on the BBC site that showed that I was not alone in that.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=95287


----------



## Sukerkin (May 3, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Monsters still look like guys in rubber suits though.  LOL



And we care how?  Good story-telling works whether the effects cost £1,000,000 or £1000.  It's one of my bug-bears that modern audiences care more about the quality of the 'special effects' than they do the quality of the acting or the writing.

Flash over substance rules the day I fear.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 3, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> And we care how?  Good story-telling works whether the effects cost £1,000,000 or £1000.  It's one of my bug-bears that modern audiences care more about the quality of the 'special effects' than they do the quality of the acting or the writing.
> 
> Flash over substance rules the day I fear.


I just want to see an Amy Pond/Dalek pictorial like the Jo Grant/Dalek one. 
I promise, I won't complain if I see the trike wheels. :rofl:


----------

